# Bunny eats candy



## stitch&flopsy (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi I don't know how nervous I should be but somehow a smartie candy got on the floor and Flopsie managed to find and eat it. I am making sure she is eating plenty of hay should she go to the vet or will she be fine if she gets enough hay. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 8, 2014)

Smarties, as in like M&Ms?

I wouldn't worry too much, it's not a very big piece of candy and as long as she gets enough hay and water through her system to flush it out, she should be fine.


----------



## stitch&flopsy (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok thank you very much I will have a busy weekend so I wanted to know if I should cancel my plans but she was eating LOADS of hay and drank the average amount  thanks again


----------



## bellaterra214 (Apr 12, 2014)

As long as the candy is not chocolate, you don't have to worry about taking her to the vet. Chocolate contains theobromine which is a diuretic as well as a cardiac stimulant. This can cause the pet's heart rate to increase or it may cause the heart to beat irregularly, both of which can be dangerous to the animal. The level of theobromine present in chocolate varies depending on the type of chocolate. For example, dark chocolate contains higher levels than milk chocolate and so could pose a greater risk to your pet.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 12, 2014)

Smarties is chocolate, but it's a cheap kids snack so its mostly sugar and the actual chocolate content is very low. I doubt it will cause any worse than a mild belly upset, if that - my bunnies have gotten into chocolate fudge and chocolate chip cookies, and have never gotten ill from it.


----------



## minmelethuireb (Apr 13, 2014)

Smarties in the US is just fruit-flavored sugar candy. Either way, bunny should be okay from just eating that one small piece of candy, even if it is chocolate. Of course this post is kind of old so the danger would have passed by now. lol... just noticed that.


----------

